# Pit Boss 700SC vs Camp Chef PG24



## runway1 (May 27, 2017)

They're both about the same price.  The PB has a bit more cooking area and a closed cabinet (not a biggie) and pull out tray (not sure about this?).  Interesting thing....PB is listed at 149# while the CC says 131#.  Item weight is indicative of the gage thickness and robustness....usually.

Anyhow, is it splitting hairs or is there a clear choice here?  I'd appreciate some owner feedback.  Thanks all!


----------



## runway1 (May 28, 2017)

I know there are some owners here.  Not looking to disparage anybody's choice.  Just thoughts on features, temp control, build quality, etc. 

Most choices aren't available for direct inspection at a store.  I've run down Traegor and Green Mountain but that's it.


----------



## marauderrt10 (May 31, 2017)

You can view the camp chef at Walmart. The one at Walmart is exactly the same thing as the STX just without digital controller. I actually am getting the one from Walmart next week and I already ordered the controller from camp chef directly. The part is on sale from camp chef from $89.99 to $35!!! So the grill is 344.99 + 35 bucks for the part. Still cheaper than buying the PG24 outright online


----------



## runway1 (May 31, 2017)

Wow, my local wally has the PG24S for $344.  Heck, and a PitBoss 700FB.  Strange, but I'll definitely go take a look. Thanks!


----------



## marauderrt10 (May 31, 2017)

runway1 said:


> Wow, my local wally has the PG24S for $344.  Heck, and a PitBoss 700FB.  Strange, but I'll definitely go take a look. Thanks!


 yea that's the SE. Like I said above you can call up camp chef directly and order the digital controller for $35 bucks its on sale right now so do it fast! Also I wouldn't buy the Pitt boss. I was going to because it has a bigger surface area for more food...BUT...the camp chef has the easy clean out ash tray on the bottom which cleans the smoker out almost instantly whereas the pitt boss you have to take apart and vacuum it out which I hear is a pain. I went with the camp chef SE and just bought the digital controller to turn it into an STX


----------



## runway1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Marauderrt10 said:


> yea that's the SE. Like I said above you can call up camp chef directly and order the digital controller for $35 bucks its on sale right now so do it fast! Also I wouldn't buy the Pitt boss. I was going to because it has a bigger surface area for more food...BUT...the camp chef has the easy clean out ash tray on the bottom which cleans the smoker out almost instantly whereas the pitt boss you have to take apart and vacuum it out which I hear is a pain. I went with the camp chef SE and just bought the digital controller to turn it into an STX


I was inclined toward the CC because of the cleanout feature.  Controller is a big deal too.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Jun 1, 2017)

runway1 said:


> I was inclined toward the CC because of the cleanout feature.  Controller is a big deal too.


glad I could help steer you in the right direction! Did you end up buying the controller from CC?


----------



## unashamed (Aug 3, 2017)

I picked up the Camp Chef 700FB @ walmart about 3 weeks ago for $299. I absolutelly  love it. Do not let the ash cleanout tray discourage you. After over a dozen cooks I have barely built up any ash. When necessary Cleanout is a simple3-5 minute removal of the grill. nothing gloves cant handle. I love more the ability to Grill and not just smoke.


----------



## bregent (Aug 3, 2017)

unashamed said:


> I picked up the Camp Chef 700FB @ walmart about 3 weeks ago for $299. I absolutelly  love it. Do not let the ash cleanout tray discourage you. After over a dozen cooks I have barely built up any ash. When necessary Cleanout is a simple3-5 minute removal of the grill. nothing gloves cant handle. I love more the ability to Grill and not just smoke.


Camp Chef? Don't you mean Pit Boss?


----------



## lakegrillin (Aug 6, 2017)

I have the Pit Boss 700s and cleanup isn't a problem. Just remove the grates and heat deflector, no different than most pellet grills. They are made solid and heat controls well.


----------

